# LMR... Norway's last HF station



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

A pot-pourri plus superb pics of Norway's past HF coastal radio.

http://www.jankrogh.com/kystradio/lmr/index.html


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day r651400.sm/17th nov.2013.21:47 re:lmr...Norway's last h,f station.i have watched your link.pretty rugged country,to cold for me.they do a great job operating the station,thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Those Skanti TRP8000 were a truly great radio.

I had one in my ham station at one stage, and also used them a lot professionally.


----------

